# Run Hours



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Just starting my 4th winter on my HSS1332ES. Not a single thing gone wrong since buying new.
I did the rejetting and has run without a hitch. Just a puff of smoke on the warmer days when starting.
Since our snow started falling in early November we've received over 8 feet of snow and we still have 4 months of snow. My hour clock is registering in at 120 hours. Just curious as to how many hours some of you users have racked up over 3 years.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Where I live in Maryland there are mild winters and I'd be surprised if I have more than 10 hours on my HSS928AWD in three years.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

csonni said:


> Just starting my 4th winter on my HSS1332ES. Not a single thing gone wrong since buying new.
> I did the rejetting and has run without a hitch. Just a puff of smoke on the warmer days when starting.
> Since our snow started falling in early November we've received over 8 feet of snow and we still have 4 months of snow. My hour clock is registering in at 120 hours. Just curious as to how many hours some of you users have racked up over 3 years.


did you change oil after break in period?


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

csonni said:


> Just starting my 4th winter on my HSS1332ES. Not a single thing gone wrong since buying new.
> I did the rejetting and has run without a hitch. Just a puff of smoke on the warmer days when starting.
> Since our snow started falling in early November we've received over 8 feet of snow and we still have 4 months of snow. My hour clock is registering in at 120 hours. Just curious as to how many hours some of you users have racked up over 3 years.


8 feet since November!!! That is an incredible number! Don't know where you are in Canada. I'm in Newfoundland, Avalon peninsula and have maybe 5 hours total on my Toro 826 for the last 3 years. Had the nut on the drive cable adjuster assembly snap off and had to replace the spark plug. I'm going to be more gentle on slamming down the "go handle" from now on as I think that caused the nut to snap off.
* Ahh.. I see you're in Goose Bay...didn't realize they got that much snow.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

maybe 20 total over 3 years 5 this last storm


----------



## Spyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Well, since I got my HSS1332, I've never got very big amount of snow since fall 2017. I decided to get the 1332 after the spring blizzard of march 2017 because since I moved in my new house, I was fed up of shoveling snow. From 2013 through 2017, we got big snow falls every winter and since fall 2017, not that much. I begin my 4th year of ownership and only got 20 hours and at least 8 of them were only running the engine idle, just to make it work a bit. So little amount of snow that last year I decided to pull the trigger on a new single phase HS720 last fall and it has been my go to machine for last season, only took the 1332 for hard or icy berms. I CAN'T WAIT ANYMORE TO GET BIG SNOW STORMS...lol.. 😁


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I picked up my HSS1332ATD in March 2017. Just passed 33 hours... It used to take me the better part of 2 hours to do my property with my HS80, but the big dog does it in about 45 minutes.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

4 seasons, 35 hours on the chassis, 28 hours on the motor.


----------



## Spawn.Qc (Dec 24, 2019)

This is my second winter with my HSS724.. purchased exactly 13 mounts ago.. 37 hours on the meter+ roughly 5 hours before the meter was installed.. 42-43 hours....


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> did you change oil after break in period?


I did after 20 hours


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Up to about 130 hrs now. We're 2 feet above snow amounts for our big record breaking year of 2018-19. Good thing we had a warm up over Christmas with rain. Pushed the snow down about 3 feet. We're still having a hard time seeing over the mounds. Just got another foot last night.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

csonni said:


> Up to about 130 hrs now. We're 2 feet above snow amounts for our big record breaking year of 2018-19. Good thing we had a warm up over Christmas with rain. Pushed the snow down about 3 feet. We're still having a hard time seeing over the mounds. Just got another foot last night.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

No snow forecast for the rest of this week, at lease nothing worthy of getting the snowblower out for. I think I'm going to remove the Armor Skids and put the stock shoes back on. I like getting down to solid ground. The Armor Skids tent to ride up on denser snow.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Might hit 140 hrs before too long. Got a 3 day storm coming tomorrow that should leave us with well over a foot more.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

csonni said:


> The Armor Skids tent to ride up on denser snow.


I wonder if anyone has ever rigged up heaters to the skids so that they melt their way down to the asphalt?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Better then that, I worked with a guy that had a heated driveway. It was able to keep up with snow at the rate of 1" per hour.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

And a nice skating rink the next day when temps plummet.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Just wondering what are some of the upper limits of run hours are for users. Anyone with 500 hours? More?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

seems the only ones to know for sure are the manufactures, Since they test run till the item breaks to determine how long the warranty will need to be than cut that short. 

500 hours it's out there all depends on how the machine is cared for from day one, Than today how many people really care for a machine? we live in a throw away world ,


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

csonni said:


> Just wondering what are some of the upper limits of run hours are for users. Anyone with 500 hours? More?


I installed an hour/tach last fall and it is showing 39.1 hours now. This has been a slow year for snow, so perhaps 50 hours by spring. I would think I would put on 60 hours per year for the past 6 years of normal snow per year. My machine will be 7 seasons old at end of this season. So I think my machine would have done 6x60 hours for prior 6 seasons plus 50 hours for this season so might be 410 hours by May this year. Just a guess though.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

csonni said:


> Just wondering what are some of the upper limits of run hours are for users. Anyone with 500 hours? More?


I don't have a meter, but based on average use per week, length of winter, and age of machine, I would sayy that most of the blowers we have had got to 1500 to 2000 with no (or minimal) attention (Mostly Tec L heads). My Honda mower was at at least 2000 when I needed to rering it for smoking . . . 500 ism't. much, at least from my perspective. Annual oil change and lube, plugs as needed do it for me.


----------

